
New Criterion Collection Streaming Service Starting April 8 - mykowebhn
https://www.criterionchannel.com/
======
mykowebhn
I understand the proliferation of film streaming services is causing us a lot
of frustration--and, possibly, money--but with the closing of FilmStruck last
year I was really missing this collection.

